# NeilGM's Personal Accounts: Steroids & How I Use



## Stacked (Sep 28, 2011)

NeilGM's Personal Accounts: Steroids & How I Use

I have in the past thrown my self at sometimes more topics than I can undertake and have failed to complete sections/threads of information I have intended to do for one reason or another. I have decided that the best way I can share what I know and believe to be right is to pass on my personal experiences with different parts of bodybuilding in different threads a build a sort of series that I intend to keep ongoing on different topics which will be in the suitable sections of the forum. As I learn new things my self I will share these thoughts through this series. So to start this off  I am going to talk about AAS and some other compounds I use with them and discuss how they effect me personally. I hope that this series will become a point of reference or interest to the members who are on this forum a bit like how the Bible Index has done and still does and serve to help these people as well as reassure them. With some luck they may even become stickied by the crew along with the articles I intend to write that will come after this. I do enjoy this forum, it I think it is very unique with how open and honest it is as in my eyes this is what sets it apart from the rest. Ok lets get started...

*Individual Compounds: Testosterone*


For me Testosterone is the number one over all mass builder. What I mean about this is mg for mg this compound will put more weight on me that any other compound when the dose is used in the effective range. The actual quality of the weight is not very good in general but this needs to be used periodically in increased doses for me to add size.

Most of the year I use little Testosterone, sometimes I use none at all. The small amounts when I do use are simply for aggression and sexual function, however these two effects seem to gradually decrease in their potency the longer I am using the compound when used at lower doses. When I first begin to use after a period of none use I will be very sexually active and very aggressive in the gym however after a few months particularly the sexual function will decrease often to a point where I will need a helping hand in the bedroom from time to time unless I am using medium to higher doses and then it never is a problem. Reason for this I am not sure but  have had minor sexual function problems for quite some years now which I speculate are down to varying things I have done in the past but not the actual use of steroids.

My Testosterone ester of preference to use is enanthate which I use most of the time and shortly followed my propionate. The reason I use enanthate is simple, it works out the best value for money and I use less volume when injecting as higher mg per ml solutions can be utilised painlessly. The actual noticeable differences are very small between this and propionate however the main difference is the the water held between the skin (bloat) is very slightly less with the propionate and it is more potent mg for mg due to the shorter ester. The shorter ester comes in to play when blasting test as you can quickly reduce excess bloat from over dosing as when you reduce the water drops quicker however the enanthate is only a few days longer. I do not like testosterone blends, they can be good value for money but there is no extra benefit in my experience to all the fancy esters as far as keeping your blood levels stable (as many people believe these products do so more than conventional esters), you still need frequent injects to actually ensure stability. All the other esters in my experience either cause too much bloat or simply are not as good value for money.

Dosages I play with depend what I am doing. For function and aggression I stay around the 200mg a week mark and just do two injects a week. Again 3-4 would be better but it does the job at this and does not cause me any problems. Dosages of 300mg a week and above cause me to bloat heavily. My arms will thicken but my veins will blur and my chest and abdominal region will take on allot of water despite me being lean. I can correct this to a point with the additional use of Masteron Propionate, but to give you an idea I would have to run my Masteron at around 750-800mg a week to hold off bloat from 400mg of Testosterone enanthate and there are limits to how far I can take this. At 400mg a week I would make good gains in the terms of thickness without the Masteron but with that compound there holding off the water it would be more steady. Trenbolone to a point helps regulate the water better when using testosterone but no where nearly as effective as Masteron, however when these 3 are combined you can produce a good look. The carbohydrates need to be watched and so does the sodium intake with anything above 200mg a week and even at this dosage I will bloat more than if no testosterone is present. 

Testosterone does have a mild effect on fat burning for me and over the months of consistent use you will see a decrease in fat especially when used in conjunction with other compounds, this is a good reason to keep the compound in the body prolonged periods in conjunction with other products. It does stimulate my appetite mildly more so that when not used and this is true to the dosage, the more I take the more hungry I will be however it is a very minor hunger when compared to other compounds.

Testosterone does have it's place and it does contribute significantly to my growth even at low level, but the fact it makes me look like complete shit very easily is the reason I limit it's use to low doses. When I have blasted this compound and ate freely the actual overall gains have been very big but as I have said before the quality was not that good. This is not how I like to grow personally and I limit the increasing doses to sticking points usually as I always hate how I look even just after week or two into doing this. Overall not a nice compound for me but its low level use has benefits over not using at all. This concludes my thoughts on Testosterone.

*Individual Compounds: Trenbolone*

Simply put, my favourite compound! Trebolone (Aka Tren) allows me to burn fat and build muscle at the same time with a reasonable diet. It allows me to consume more and gives me a look that no other compound brings. It is a very potent quality mass builder when stacked with certain other compounds and the number one steroid for removing and keeping the fat off. Its effects on water displacement (from skin to muscle) are very quick and come about in days and improve daily over the weeks.

I use this compound most of the year. The doses have varied greatly but I find it very effective in the 600mg-1000mg weekly range. It is even more effective beyond these dosages and I have run over 2g a week of this stuff but find the returns diminish quickly after around 1100-1200mg a week. The compound never seems to wear off and even if there is a slight dip in its effectiveness a very short brake from it and it starts to fire at full strength again. In the last 13-14 months I have had roughly 6 weeks without this compound in the blood. The main reason I use Tren nowadays is to grow lean whilst keeping the granite look it brings, especially the increased vascularity, however when I started to train again after a long lay off I used it to get me in shape. I currently sit around 6-7% BF and maintain it much more easily with this compound. It makes me more aggressive in the gym, even when I am tired at times and allows me to be allot more focused than any other compound I have used.

My preference is the acetate ester, I find it more potent and more effective than the enanthate ester. It costs more to do it with the shorter ester than the long one but I wouldn't change it. I like to shoot it at night before bed, I wake up sharper than if I do it in the morning time. Every day (ED) does produce a slightly better effect than every other day (EOD) but the high volume of oil when coupled with other compounds can be problematic for me after many months so EOD I have found to work nearly as well and be much more comfortable. When I do a split dose which is morning and night I look better through the day than when just done on an evening. I like to do EOD 1/3 in the morning and 2/3rds before to bed to look even sharper, the actual noticeable difference is small but it is there. I always try to pin it in my quads or delts and use slin pins to do this.

Calorie consumption from no Tren to 600mg of Tren a week is around 600kcals more. After this it increases in deminishing returns but I would say 300mg ED allows me to eat as much as 1100-1300kcal more (maybe more) than if I was not running this compound. With T3 then at around 75mg ED then it would probably be 1800-2000kcals. Over long periods of use Tren will chip away at your skin and make it thinner (reduced fat).

The visual effects I have are hardening of the muscles, more veins and over the months more appear. The lines get more detailed and the skin takes on a more tighter look to it. The muscles get more fibrous and pronounced. The look is improved significantly with Masteron and Equipoise and when Androl is used then I take on a very full but lean look. Nandrolone when used with this also gives me a very full look but a not quite as sharp, however it allows me to grow quicker. Mass is slow but quality with this compound (when stacked) which is how I like to grow. My muscles are always very hard and dense and I just do not look as good when I do not have it in the blood. It makes me look 30-40% better every time. My face always stays slim and pronounced which makes me look younger with this compound along as I do not put Dianabol or Testosterone too high (if I use them).

Other effects are increased strength, ability to train more intense, significant increases in my appetite and the ability to use these resources better and a general increased well being when on, this is probably more physiological from looking better than anything else. Makes me sexually more aggressive and a little shorter tempered at higher doses (1g a week and above) but again this is something that was worse when I first used and now has seemed to drop off considerably.

The sides I have are increased oil production on the skin and hair, two showers a day sorts that out and anti dandruff shampoo which contains salic acid left to soak on my head 10-15 minutes a day before a shower really helps in preventing any scalp spots/lumps. I also sweat allot in the night with doses of 500mg EW and above when combined with T3 and/or Epherdrine, without these it can be higer. The more I use the more I sweat and more oily my skin gets, however in day sweating after large meals and walking etc only happens at higher doses, with the more I use the worse it gets, starting around 900mg EW (depending what is being run with it). I have to wear talcum powder when doing higher doses as I will sweat that much my legs and ass cheeks will become chapped, especially in the summer months. When my body fat percentage (BF %) was higher I would sweat allot more, now I am leaner the sweating is much less. Even at 10% I would sweat considerably more than at 6-7%. Darker urine will be present with Tren and more so with higher doses, however all I do is drink enough fluids to ensure my urine is pale to white. For the first few months it did effect my cardiovascular ability and it does very mildly now but only time I really notice it is when the dose is increased, but after a while my body adapts and I seem to be fine. I have had very mild anxiety at 300mg ED but only when very stressed or after a very active day at work which would take longer to relax than usual. I believe in building up the dosage from 50-75mg EOD for a new starter to ease your way onto it and avoid excessive problems with the compound until you find yourself with it. 

A very good compound that given time will work well for anyone who can tolerate it. The better your condition to start with the faster its pronounced effects are evident however it is not some wonder drug that will turn a fatso into bodybuilder in weeks. You have to be very consistent with its use and your diet to reap its more finer rewards from what I have experienced and it needs to be run with in my experience two other compounds or more to get the best from it. I often use 5-6.

*Individual Compounds: Nandrolone*

Nandrolone is a very potent mass builder. I have found that quality of the mass and the rate of which it occurs is effected greatly by what it is cycled with. It can be a lean or very wet mass builder, when I have used with with compounds such as Dianabol or Testosterone, certainly more so when these doses are moderate to higher then the water retention is very high, however when used with Trenbolone & Masteron it can produce some very nice steady gains.

In my younger years I used allot of Nandrolones, predominantly the detonate ester. I actually fell out with them and it is more of recent times that I have decided to reintroduce them. The reason I fell out with them is although the basic "Sust & Deca" style stacks pile mass on me, even at low combined doses of 600mg! But I did not like the look it give me to say the least! What I have learned was  how I was eating and the ratio of Testosterone was the culprit for  this, Nandrolone just seems to magnify the effects of Testosterone when used together by double, including the bloat.

Now I know that if I use moderate amounts of Nandrolone with compounds such as Trenbolone and Masteron then I can grow lean quicker than what I can with other simular compounds with this sort extra fullness in the muscle. Testosterone when combined with this is what presents me an issue.

The variety I prefare is NPP because it gets in out of there faster and seems to have less water in the skin but this is not as noticeable when you are lean. I like deconate and un-deconate as I can shoot just 2-3 times a week at higher concentrations per ml which means less volume and needle frequency. With NPP I shoot it EOD. The differences between the esters when in stable use are very small and really it is used for me for getting bigger so I will except some water during this process. I will be reintroducing this variaty and other esters more often from now as I have started to get where I felt I needed to be after a few years off steroids and being big. Up till this point it wasn't really what I needed, however now it I about growing more lean mass so alternating Equipoise with Nandrolone periodically is going to be used to carry on growing lean and steady whilst   giving me a brake from each of them. Occasionally I will combine the two if I want a more full look to the look Equipoise with Trenbolone & Masteron gives me. This will be used for extended brakes from my beloved Androl when trying to get through sticking points and rest from its sinful attributes.

Because for such a long time I have not used higher dosages I only play currently around the 350-500mg mark with other compound combined. As the months develop this will likely rise at a steady rate to around 1000mg, possibly more. It is and always will be used at a dosage in combination with other compounds that produces lean growth. The days of the ?D.Bol, Sust & Deca? fish bowl look are gone for me as it just makes me look terrible.

When using I need to keep some Testosterone in there but always go low as possible to prevent the bloat as it just comes over night after a few days if I get it wrong. The 100mg is used of Test just to prevent complete limp dick and limit the length of the courses. I still need to play around and figure the best ratio out as my body is not as it was when I used to play regularly with this compound but I am guessing 500mg to 150mg of Testosterone should be about right for me nowadays. Again as with Testosterone ,Masteron is the key player in manipulating any skin bloat as the doses increase.

Nandrolone basically fills my muscles up like a balloon.. it can do even more so than what Androl does but it has more spill over so it doesn?t make me look as good. The muscles take on a more pumped look and not as separated than what the Androl gives, but this is great for my chest as this is not my strongest point and it does fill it out noticeably better. It also makes my abs look a little more washy if the carbs spill over as it is not as lenient as Androl, but when the carbs are right it really pushes out the muscles.

It gives me a very good recovery time and helped allot with my joint issues when I was younger as I used to do lots on fighting and weight training (too much). This is not currently and issue so I do not really have the need it for either of these issues, simply the mass it brings. It gives me no noticeable ill effects other than more bloat than usual if used in certain ways.

A good compound when I use it the way it suits me best and I would say the most effective lean mass builder when used in that way and third to Dianabol for overall mass when used as a wet bulker with Testosterone. I have yet to find  my feet with it again as I have not used it much for many years because of our falling out, all though I know it is needed now to push the higher numbers of lean growth without the use of Insulin.

*Individual Compounds: Equipoise*

Equipoise is like the icing on a cake for an already good physique. It will add a mild but dense pop to the muscles, especially the shoulders whilst squaring everything off and increasing vascularity. It also is a mild but effective mass builder.

Basically my take on this compound is don not use unless your lean, as you wont see it and think it is not working. When I am lean it just squares my muscles off more but pushes them out without the water fullness look. Very unique look and very nice also. The reason I also advise lean as well is because if you not got your diet in order (steady and controlled) this can make you eat like a horse, so you need self control. I have a huge appetite but when you combine this I am not joking I could eat a horse. Last night I polished off a 4 course meal and could of ate it twice if it was not for the self control. Was a good meal by the way, but I want you to get my point on it. Other than this I would not know it was in the blood other than the look it gives me, it feels very mild on the system, if it is or not I do not know, but I like this compound allot. You can use it whilst getting lean but unless you can see lines then I find it hard to see what it does for you and you tend to pass it off as shit when it is actually far from it and as for fat burning well I would say it has little effect at best.

Doseage wise 400mg was effective for me as starting dose back in the early days but was hardly noticeable. 600mg better but the same, real magic happens in the 900-1400mg range, after this really it very diminishing returns. I like 1000-1200mg and stack it with something like Androl if I want more out of it mass wise. I only ever played with the traditional horse ester (un-deconate), cannot comment on the other esters. As far as injections go it works at 2 injects a week but 3 is better and because of the long ester always front load. Front load makes it full effect in 7 days. So lets say I going to run 900mg of this, 300mg Mon, Tue and Wed, what I would do is say I would start Thu, Fri, Say and shoot 600mg ED and then into the normal routine on the Monday. Now I will run this anything from 8-15 weeks, usually 10-12 then swap with Nandrolone or if I wasn't using Androl with it, replace it with Androl. Stacking it with Trenbolone and Masteron with no test will have you looking hard as nails, even with low test you will look very sharp, maybe better if you get the ratio right as the test can give it that pop effect more.

A bulk with Equipoise can be disappointing in terms of gains if you are not knowing what to expect, however what I have noticed is every pound you gain will be lean solid mass when you run it with compounds  that compliment lean growth and don't over eat. There also will be no to very little water to shift with this in the blood so long as you are lean and don't eat high sodium. It can be hard to spill over with this used in combination with compounds mentioned above, I recently noticed this and would advise anyone who suffers easy spill over from carbs to try running this at around 1gr (build up to it obviously) and see if it helps them with it. I spill over quite easily and this really helps. I wouldn?t say it allows me to burn much more calories but it does something with my water retention when combined with Masteron that nothing else does, not even Trenbolone.

Equipoise just adds that extra class to a physique and slowly enhances it and I have never known anyone to grow like crazy on it but it is forth favorite compound and is with me for many months of the year. 

*Individual Compounds: Anadrol*


I really love this stuff. The best way to describe it for me is it is like attaching a tire pump to my muscles and pumping away. It also makes the veins very pronounced when lean and gives that illusion of muscles being much bigger but whilst my weight changes very little!

This compound does make me bloated unless I am 8% or under, the leaner I get the better it works, however I have used it in the past when higher than this as when I stack it with Masteron and some low Testosterone it really has helped me control my hunger which is great when you have those 4-5 weeks of hard dieting to move chunk, however you go put Trenbolone or Equipoise in there and that effect is not really noticeable. The feeling it gives me is that I feel fuller quicker.

The look it gives up to now is unique to me, I have not found anything that does what it does to me. It pushes out the muscles well and when used with Equipoise, Tren & Masteron, really produces some impressive gains in size (clean size), whilst staying lean and with little water in the skin. It seems to work in synergy with the Equipoise and adds extra volume to the hard pop look. It just makes me look much better than without it.

Dosages I tend to use are 100mg ED and 150mg EOD, I take this dose all in one go in the morning when I wake up. It will be effective up to 200mg ED but I notice very little with the more I take. 100mg ED would be when using it with something like Equipoise or Nandrolone. 150mg ED would be used when it was not being used with these compounds and on it's own with Trenbolone and Masteron and some low Testosterone. I am a big believer that any beginner to this compound should build up from 50mg ED. As for periods on, I like to incorporate 2-3 weeks brakes regular with this compound, mostly for organ recovery and for the blood pressure to come down as it does rise it. I will be using Nandrolone more this coming year as a replacement for it to have longer periods off from it.

I find its effectiveness for growth does taper off after a few weeks, but if you use it cosmetically with Equipoise you can make some good gains size wise in the terms of lean bulking and stay looking good. This is not a compound I would want to run with a wet cycle as the spill over would just be too high if I coupled this with high Testosterone and some Nandrolone.  The big difference between this and Nandrolone is density in the volume and you still have all the grain in the muscles and better separation where Nandrolone seems to smooth them off more and give the water filled look.

Sides, well it is an oral so plenty of water, limit the drinking and expect rises in blood pressure, but other than a few minor head aches when I first used the compound after many years off, nothing noticeable really. That is what the build up of dosage is for, to give your body time to adapt. I am going to start doing more checks on my organs this year and monitor things more closely as speculating your health and what is actually going on can be two different things.

I really have a hard time taking out this compound along with the Trenbolone, the look changes quickly and often not for the better. One thing I would say I have noticed is if you are lean and cut with this in the blood and you remove and have suitable amounts of Trenbolone, Masteron & EQ in there you will look like a blue print with lines everywhere, you will just be smaller, especially your side profile as it really adds thickness to you.
*
Individual Compounds: Masteron*

Masteron to me has 3 functions. It is used to prevent nasty estrogen related side effects such as Gyno. It is used (estrogen related) to flush out excess water from between the skin and the muscle. It is also use for fat removal and fat prevention.

The dose I use all depends on what I am trying to do and what I am running along side it. I have to admit I over use Masteron and really I need to look at periodically removing and dropping my doses for periods as well. Generally nowadays I stay on 600mg EW spread over x3 days a week equally. This dose kills my sides, holds off plenty of water between the skin and helps prevent fat along with everything else. The main reason for this dose is water control and sides. I can drop it lower but with the amounts I currently run and what I am runnning I need 400-500mg and above to prevent lumps forming under my nipples but I look better at 600mg. Up to around 1500mg of gear I usually need little to no Masteron for sides such as sore nipples etc.

Water control is more in relation to what I run with it. More compounds that put water in the wrong places (aka in the skin) then the more I will need in ratio to this, the less I run then the less I will need. It really that simple, but generally I found no need to go over 600mg EW unless I needed to burn off allot of fat, come in very dry or running Testosterone moderately or above (depending on the cycle). In this case of getting dry a short run of 1000mg EW will do it as I not carrying excess weight. As for fat, well I am aiming to keep within 8% all times now so this hopefully will not be required in future but as for fat removal I like to match it with my Trenbolone 1:1 up to 1000mg EW, if the Trenbolone has gone any higher than this then the Masteron stays the same. When I want to come in like a blue print and very dry it is very simple; Trenbolone high, Masteron High, EQ Moderate and that is it. Androl can be used also but I am talking extra dry here, for me to keep shredded and dry looking on Androl I need to come down to around 5% and pull out the water with lots of EPH and a strict diet. Hard to maintain, can only keep that look 2 days then I either start to go flat or start to take water back between the skin so generally I don't bother as I not competing or anything but at least I know how to do it. I can cycle carbs and keep protein high and keep around this point if I wanted for longer periods with a touch more water but that is about as good as it gets. It is amazing the difference 4-5lb of water makes to the detail on your physique.

Masteron does seem to slow growth gains a little when in the excess of 300mg EW. Reason for this is unknown, but I like to grow solid so this is not a worry for me just yet.

I have never had any problems as of yet with Masteron, it has only seemed to prevent nasty issues up to now which is good. I like this compound allot, it isn't good for mass, even it holds you back a bit when your running like I am, however it really polishes the look of your physique and if you crave a year round of big and conditioned it is very good for that.

*Individual Compounds: T3*

A very interesting compound is Cytomel (T3).. People often specify this solely as a fat burner of which it is very good at but I believe that it does more and has the ability to aid in growth..

I am not going to go on about the science with this drug as quite frankly much of science is speculative and no one knows 100%. What is know is that increased levels of T3 in the blood means an increase in which the body can utilize energy, including stored energy (fat). So in one way we are making out bodies more efficient. Now I am no scientist but I said to my self several months back when I started to play around with this compound differently to what I had done in the past, that if I had higher T3 levels and consumed enough calories and enough AAS then I should have more energy being utilised which my body could utilise in growing muscle than if I did not have such high levels. So I did an experiment on myself. I tried playing around with 100-150mcg of T3 ED in one dose and also a split dose with allot of Trenbolone, some low Testosterone and some Masteron and a little Ipamorelin (which was for another part of this experiment that I will elaborate on my views at a later date). Now the idea was technically I should be able to grow lean and consume allot of calories and therefore grow leaner quicker as I would not be getting as fat because of the T3. Well it worked and it worked bloody well, the only problem was I could not keep it up past 6 weeks. I built up to 150mcg and after about 2-3 weeks of running it I would keep going very light headed, would get sick easily and couldn?t even train some days as I would nearly pass out in the gym. I reduced the dose to 100mcg and this worked for a bit longer but then the symptoms returned again so I had to pull the drug out all together for a few weeks and then reintroduce it at 75mcg which is fine for me. A split dose brought on the sickness quicker than a singular dose, but eventually I ended up sick at those doseages. I strongly advise that you do not try this! I was very bad one day I had to have a taxi take me home because I could not walk back from the shop I had walked to and my partner was worried as I went white as a ghost. I had to eat sugar by the ton most days just to feel ok when the sides set in, often I would eat 2 litres of ice cream a day!  I would feel ok until the sugar had gone through my system then start feeling sick again. The funny thing was the few weeks until the sides set in I felt like superman and was running at 200%!

The sides where just too much to bare, high Trenbolone (300mg ED) coupled with the T3 and everything else was too much for my system, but I had proven my theory to be right, so now I incorporate T3 into bulking for this purpose at a steady 75mcg ED. I take this all in one dose when I first get up. What I have noticed is it keeps me lean whilst bulking and the skin very thin. It does nothing to stop water, but it is very potent at keeping off the fat and I have noticed any bloat from over spill goes quickly when you cut carbs down as my body seems to be working faster at using up energy . It would be a lie for me to say that I have noticed dramatic changes in muscle mass in this period since I brought it to a more reasonable level, but never the less this compound is there ED to try to enhance things.

My personal dose is 75mcg. The effect of 50mcg makes very little difference to what my body would do naturally so I don't bother playing around here unless I was winding down/up. On the other hand some people find 50mcg works wonders for them so like anything the dosage is personal.

In the past I used to do the traditional build up the dose from 25mcg to 100mcg and increase the dose ever 4-5 days and pyramid back down and brake for a month  I will still pyramid up a dose coming onto the compound and going off but I will run it much longer than 4-5 weeks. I found that the 4-5 weeks you was off you would have to reduce your calories or you would gain some weight and I not a fan of yo-yo'ing my hormones about like that any more. I have been on for several months now which has served me well. I am due a brake which I will probably take up some time soon.

T3 stacks very well with Clenbuterol, very, very well! Eph works with it great also. You can shift allot of weight playing with these 3 compounds together. You can alternate the Ephedrine every 2-3 weeks with the Clenbuterol and keep the T3 consistent which works wonders as your body just can't seem to adapt to the chemicals swapping and changing which keeps the fat burning level high. You can also keep Ephedrine and T3 constant and pulse in Clenbuterol 2-3 weeks at a time then out for 2 weeks and repeat. This works well also, keeps you dryer as the Ephedrine is in there all the time. Just don't over do it, this is how fellas who got a weak heart go about giving them selves a heart attack and then find out they not got a good heart. Stimulants can be tough on the system so limit the use when doing something like this.. I know these I have suggested are used and abused by many fitness guys and girls who want to stay in shape year round. Again I would always advise someone new with these compounds who wanted to do something like this to start at low doses with one of these and increase, then add in another compound at a low dose and increase etc. Give your system time to soak it up, use it and feel for it, last thing you want to do is throw a ton of Clenbuterol down the hatch with Ephedrine and T3 and then spend all day in bed having panic attacks in bed because you can't stop shaking and sweating or even worse! 

On a final note, I want to repeat myself here, do not **** about with this hormone it can land you 6ft under if you abuse it. Listen to your body and if you start to feel sick or like I did then reduce your dose! Do not jump straight on this drug if you are fat.. teach yourself to get to 10-11% without it, then you can play with this drug. Many people use this to compensate for eating like shit to lose weight. Sort your mind and your discipline out before you play with this or similar drugs.

*Individual Compounds: Ephedrine*

Ephedrine has had 3 main functions for me throughout the years of use. Increased fat burning/removal, water removal (mild diuretic) and appetite suppression.

Back a few years ago when this substance was legal in my country I used to actually take tablet form ephedrine and turn them into T5 fat burners (Ephedrine, Caffeine & Aspirin) and make a good few Great British Pounds doing so! I lived with a friend who owned a gym, we had several friends who owned gyms and beauticians etc and when it got to January you could not make these things fast enough, the women go crazy for them when they are planning their summer holidays and all the gym boys love them. Now when I made mine I never added the aspirin because it is tough on the liver, especially for guys who are on orals and/or drinking and in my eyes serves no improvement to the formula.. The trick to make a good T5 is to get your caffeine 250+mg per 20mg of Ephedrine, I actually used to make mine 30-35mg to nearly 600mg caffeine in a big capsule. These would blow your head off and you never, ever could take more than two at a time and the effects would last for hours! I never got used to them, they would make you sweat like crazy and shed the pounds of fat and water as they killed your appetite dead and pumped out excess water. The big down side to this is you felt like you was on amphetamine for hours upon end. For some unknown reason when ephedrine is combined with caffeine (in sufficient amounts) then the body turns into into a strong stimulant in your own body. Next to amphetamine they worked better than anything I have every taken at making you burn fat, shed water and kill appetite. Nowadays I do not like to feel drugged up/wired like narcotics like this make you feel. This also not good for your heart, health or mind, your blood pressure goes through the roof and your heart beating like a drum in your head and it makes you scatty (unable to focus) as hell 60mg of Ephedrine taken like over the course of the day works far better than 150mg of Ephedrine on its own, but as I said it is not a free ride and I would strongly advise you avoid this for your health and mind more than anything.

Now ephedrine taken solo is very different for me, it removes the water and fat far more gradually from the body but without the nasty feeling. It has a mild appetite suppressant effect on the body that usually bottoms out on me within 2 weeks. This effect is very useful when switching from a bulking diet to reduced carbs as it helps you deal with the hunger, which always the first few weeks are the worst until you adjust. When I wish to use Ephedrine for this purpose t I take 40mg with a cup of coffee first thing but with my meal and then 20mg each time with a coffee (usually 2-3 times) for the first few weeks of dieting until the effect wears off, this helps me feel full from my meals and stops me over eating and get in the right habits for a lower calorie/carb diet. Coffee does give you a mild steady dose of caffeine which aids in its effect but it is nothing like powdered/processed caffeine in it's effects in my opinion. If you are sensitive to coffee then just take your time, small cups to start, and always start low with the dosage of the substance until you learn how your body responds if you are new to it.  Avoid doses after 5-6pm to be on the safe side so you can sleep ok.  I am a heavy sleeper so not really a problem for me but when running Trenbolone an other strong drugs that effect your body it can make sleeping harder.

When I have used it in the past from fat burning then I have found it is best to be modest and consistent and give it time to do its job. Many people think the compound wears off when they feel their appetite to start to come back and their body temperature settles. In my experience I found this not to be true, it does slow down in its efforts but for fat removal you need to be consistent and patient. A modest dose of 40-60mg a day (spread evenly) with T3, Trenbolone & Masteron over the weeks/months gets my fat to 6% easily without starving yourself. You still need to go hungry but I can easily eat 2800kcals and lose fat like this. The time taken is all about how much fat you had in the first place and how your current diet is. It is not a magic fix for those overeating but it will allow you to have a deficit whilst still eating 4-5 half decent meals a day. I generally don't take it with coffee etc when using it like this, maybe the odd one, just a 20mg dose with a meal and no doses after 5-6pm as previously stated.

Now for keeping water reduced, lets say I was on holiday or through the summer months, then I would take it the same as stated above with a good dose of Masteron with my other compounds. For really getting dry when lean what I do is reduce wet compounds an increase Masteron and Ephedrine gradually until all the wet is out. The Ephedrine will start at 40mg a day split over the day in 2 doses and then I will add extra 20mg doses steadily (evenly spread out) until the effect is achieved which is usually around the 120-150mg ED mark which means I would be taking a dose every 2-3 hours up till 5-6pm. This dose may need to go higher, just depends what your cycling, if I am using compounds to try keep full there will always be some additional water from these in the skin so more may be required. Diet is very important here also, the drugs won't do it by them self, sodium needs to be low and carbs need to be cycled for me to bring out the best look.

Side effects are very rare, with higher doses maybe a mild headache if I have not drank enough fluids and also my blood pressure goes up a little. When it is combined with Androl, T3 and other compounds it can cause the pressure to go up further.

Not something in my eyes to be run year round as there is no need to run this whilst bulking unless you was doing a lean fill out with Androl from a very lean phase and wanted to keep water down for what ever reason or maybe use a dose of 40-60mg for a lean, lean bulk/transition, but general bulking including general lean bulking I would say keep it out as it serves no benefit in my eyes.

Great compound when used correctly, truly shows the power of plants!

*Individual Compounds: Clenbuterol*

It has one purpose in my eyes and that is to remove fat. It is very effective and doing so but needs to be cycled in and out to keep up it's effectiveness as the effects quickly diminish and increasing dosages are required as the body seems quickly to resist its actions.

I don't use Clenbuterol nowadays, not because I do not like it or anything negative but because I can't do my job when on as it makes my hands shake too much which causes me problems! Also because I keep lower body fat levels there would be no reason for me to use this unless I wanted to push 4-5% as I am 6% without it at the moment and I have no need to be any less than this because it interferes with my plans.

For me Clenbuterol is best used 2 weeks on, 1 week off and occasional 2-3 weeks off. I start the dose at 20-40mcg and increase 20mcg every 2-4 days, idea is to keep the tremors in my hands and a hot feeling. No shakes, no hot feeling no effect in my experience. I have a high resistance to allot of drugs so many people would be fine for 3-4 weeks but for me I bottom out quickly on this.  I have tried alternate days with increasing dosages.. works and takes longer to bottom out but I always opted for the above method.

Stacking this with T3 works very nicely. As I have already mentioned, alternating 2-3 weeks Clenbuterol with Ephedrine works wonders for fat loss but it is not something that should be abused in my eyes.

Sides are obvious, it makes me shake and sweat, can give me the odd mild head aches.

That is about it really guys, nothing fancy, does the job.

*Individual Compounds: Dianabol*

This is in my opinion the top muscle building steroid. For me this makes me develop muscle quicker than any other singular compound out there. When stacked with Nandrolone and Testosterone it can produce very dramatic results, however when used like this the quality is poor. On its own the quality is better than Testosterone but still very wet which is one of the reasons I am not a massive fan of using it at the moment, however this drug is potent.

When I take Dianabol I spilt the dosage up throughout the day, usually over 3 doses because of it's very short half life. In the early days it was very effective at low doses, but now I am getting older, bigger and less responsive the dosage would need to be higher. I have not run it in a few years now so I cannot comment on current doses, but 50-100mg ED produced very good mass gains with enough calories, but as previously state allot of this was water and water between the skin. I probably could run it better nowadays as I know more about my body and how to best combat issues but still I am not in a rush to take.

My future plans in regards to this compound are when I get stuck at a weight/size is to use it to take it to the next level, as like with Testosterone I respond in terms of size very well to this compound so I think I will have to accept the negatives when I reach this stage, but for now I am ok. I am a bit of a perfectionist with my physique and often think I look terrible when most fellas are very impressed. If I have just a blur on my abs I feel fat, allot to do with it is my chest, as it is not a strong point for thickness, a layer of fat or water can make me look allot more smooth/bloated than someone who has big drooping pecs.

This was the very first steroid I used when I was 17 years only,  started 15-20mg ED and increased by 5mg after 2-3 weeks and gained 14lbs in a 6 week cycle of which I kept when I came off, I actually remember looking better when I came off funnily enough.. The miracles of youth ey! I was only 140lbs when I started (no real base; young and stupid I know) but this with Testosterone and Nandrolone cycled on/off got me to a bloofy 220lbs in under 2 years.. Nothing impressive to look at but made a huge increase in mass and was the basis of my first understandings and Dianabol was a huge part of that in the early days. 

Some fellas I know looked very good on this compound but the all shared the same trait; skinny genes. What I mean by this is they all naturally had very thin skin (lean) and struggled to gain fat, it would fill them out very nicely and give just a little water in the skin which would even compliment their day to day look by giving them a nice full look. I envy these guys, they might have a hard time gaining weight but when they do they look very good.

Again not so much I can elaborate on in my modern use of hormones as it is an old friend I not seen in a while. I will update this section in the future when I reintroduce this compound and give my modern take on it.

*My View On AAS Use & Long Term Use*

Please bear in mind these are my personal views and they are not backed medically, nor am I some medical professional who can advise you on your health. These are my personal opinions AAS use (Including the other compounds mentioned) including long term use.

Firstly I would like to speak on the mental aspect of being on steroids.. Regardless of length of cycle(s) you should in my opinion doing this for the right reasons, should that be for personal development, to be a better at a chosen sport/profession or even to improve on possible medical conditions. I would always advise anyone to ask them selves do I really need to do AAS and related drugs to achieve my goals? If not, then do not do them.. If you can achieve what you want in your life without them then do it without. Don't just do them for the sake of it or aimlessly, if you're going to take these powerful drugs that will affect you then do it to improve on something.

Never, ever advise someone to take drugs for anything other than medical/health reasons (if you are in a position to advise on this; like a doctor), please just do not do it. By all means explain the limits of natural bodybuilding, teach them what they can expect to achieve with or without, advise them on realistic dosages and results and either tell them how you found to be best or effective at doing so but never tell them they need to take drugs to look good or because they are not good enough etc. Some people's perception of looking good is achievable without the use of any form of drug, many people can be great without drugs, it is not your place to put people down or tell people they need these things to be better. Encourage people to improve by all means but drug use is a personal choice and should never be pushed on someone. For your own sakes as well, last thing you want is the guilt of someone's health, life or personal demise on your head because you advised them to take something or do something.

Please understand that although drugs are a massive part of modern bodybuilding, you still need discipline in other aspects of your life to ensure you are taking all steps to look after your health. Smoking, drinking, narcotics, shit diets etc are going to be magnified by the use of powerful hormones and for most will have adverse effects on their health. Everyone young is arrogant enough to think it will never happen to them, they think they are bullet proof! Please don't be an idiot, you're playing with your body in a big way.. Show it some respect and do your best to ensure you do the upmost to look after your health. You might not give a shit but someone will at some point , maybe not now, but do you want to be lying in a hospital bed with your children/partner/friends/family looking at you as your dying young because of your wreck less lifestyle when you was younger? Do you want to face that guilt, at least if you lie there dying do it knowing you did your upmost to ensure you stayed healthy as long as you could!

I am a man of faith, I do believe that my time on this planet it reflected by what I do with my time here however I do believe that my last day here is known by a higher power. I believe that you are here for a purpose and you have a upper time limit which is effected by how you chose to live your life and what you want to be within the limits God has set for you. My belief is God has a plan for you, knows you better than yourself but you have been given freewill and the power of wanting something badly has a huge influence on your life. This is reflects my decision in how I go about using AAS. I am not naive to think that there will never be a negative effect on myself for taking these drugs/hormones, I do not believe in life being a free ride, you want something you have to sacrifice something else.. I want to be the best I can be physically and mentally.. For me to achieve the mental image of what is in my mind for me physically I have to take drugs (for long periods) to do this. Is this a Sin? Possibly, but I often ask myself what is more of a Sin, to sit back, not apply myself to anything and just waddle through my life and take what I get or to strive for greatness/to be my best? Well I started as a waddler but I have awaken to understand that I have to apply myself to achieve what I want to achieve in all aspects of my life. Personally I do not worry when I will die, I only ask that I live long enough to support my family and achieve my goals. I know where I going and it is to a better place, I do not fear my death it is my easy way out if I go before what I love is taken from me. I do not want to go to my grave without knowing I tried my best to achieve my goals. To look in that mirror and see the body I dream in my mind is one of my goals in life, actually it is one of my strongest goals, its half the reason I get up every day.

Some people can go a whole life of abusing drink, drugs, and cigarettes and still live a long healthy life, but these people are few between. Your luck/what God allows/Genetic response , whatever you believe in makes up for a huge part on your longativiy/life expectancy and overall health, please do not underestimate this..  You can be the healthiest person in the world and still die young, on the other hand you can abuse the living shit out of yourself and live to be 100. Some people can't get cancer no matter what, some babies are born with it. Yes I do believe that hormones can be used by many to a point without having a large detrimental effect on their health and life but not everyone is so fortunate and as I previously said I am not naive enough to think that any drug goes without its negative effect. Be thank full for your good health and the ability to do bodybuilding and make improvements, to have the option to do so, many people out there would give everything they had just to have  one more day with someone they lost and allot of these people who die did nothing to risk their health, they just not as fortunate as you are. Please do not moan because you genetically do nott have big muscle bellies or are thick skinned, be grateful at least you are alive and improving, many are not..


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: 3 Most Effective Steroids in Bodybuilding*

Here's the rest of the article.

*Cycle Advice To A Less Experienced Person
*
You have read about what I do, but I do appreciate that there are allot of fellas on this forum who are still new to the game and reading what I take can be misleading and confusing. This advice is not for a complete newbie, this is for an average guy who has played around with a few individual compounds and stacks and now wants to start along his path towards becoming a bodybuilder who wants to get off on the right foot with his hormones. Please remember this will not be the best for everyone, it is aimed at your average fella, so it will suit allot of guys and give them a good start. You need to be in a position where you are committed to your hormone use and the tasks at hand before doing this as it will require regular use of hormones and allot of self-learning. I will aim to get you off to the best start possible and then you will be on your own from this point onwards. I have kept it as simple as possible, greater detail can be taken from the rest of my articles into the actual compounds and thoughts behind it.  Ok let's get this started; I will touch on some important points.

*Get Lean First:*

You must understand that the first part of this requires you to teach yourself how to go about losing body fat and getting lean. I not going to advise diet, cardio or training methods to encourage this, you need to figure this out for yourself and learn how to do it, the important thing is in this time you learn what is required to get the job done, in time you will find better ways of doing it, drugs that can help etc, but for now you need to stop relying on just the drugs and for those who have bad diets you will have to put some effort into improving them and maintaining this motion. The fact is the drugs at this level can only do so much, I promise you 95% of you will not look good if you don?t put some work in with your lifestyle and general eating habits if they were poor in the first place. If you need a body fat guide, look in the GH15 Hall Of Fame section of the forum and read what GH15 has gave you in his BF guide. 

*This is what you do:*

Over 10% BF

600-700mg Tren Ace EW (ED to EOD shots)
150-200mg Test P/E EW (3 shots EW)

10%-8% BF

600-700mg Tren Ace EW (ED to EOD shots)
150-200mg Test P/E EW (3 shots EW)
150mg Mast P EW (3 Shots EW)

8% And Under BF

600-700mg Tren Ace EW (ED to EOD shots)
150-200mg Test P/E EW (3 shots EW)
150mg Mast P EW (3 Shots EW)
40-80mg Eph ED (Spread evenly up to 1800)
If you struggling with the fat at this point and your doing your best T3 50mcg ED also

If you have not used Tren Ace before then start at 100mg EOD and work upwards SLOWLY. You may be able to do this on a lower dose than what I have specified but this will be right for most fellas. Some will need more, some less, all about response, but I do not want anyone to exceed the doses given unless they have exerted all other options, this includes busting your ass. Too many are happy to wang up the dose to make up for their poor diets or laziness, that shit don?t fly here, you get your self in order and push hard.

Now you do this until around 6%, don?t matter if you skinny, or holding some water (which really you shouldn?t be but some may). If you?re looking soft in the skin increase the Masteron 50mg EW at time until it eases off). It is important to keep the oestrogen low to keep off fat and bloat, Masteron does this beautifully. Oestrogen makes you soft, hold onto fat and generally look shit. As you advance you will learn more that works for you, what to keep in to stay full when cutting and what works best for you. There is no point trying to keep full when you have no size to you and there is no point over complicating this part of the process, you must learn to get lean period if you want to look like a bodybuilder and the best time is to do it early days as you grow best when lean and look better whilst doing so.

*Lean Growth:*

At this point you should now have your abs through, some good detailing and look lean. When you look like this for several days in a row then it is time to go to lean bulking procedure. Again it is down to you to figure out your diet, but just remember small adjustments at a time when increasing your calories or reducing your expenditure to encourage growth.  Ok this is what to do next when you are ready to lean growth:

Keep the current doses that you have in place but remove the Eph.
Add EQ/Bold 600mg EW

If you needed to use T3 in the above process, keep it in for the time being.

Now if for whatever reason you cannot use EQ use a Nandrolone instead but start the dose at 400mg regardless of ester. Always opt for EQ if you can it will result in a better look during this period. You will need to increase calories, I strongly advise that you use low as fat as possible, moderate protein and the rest from carb sources (including some sugars), build it up SLOWLY, don't jump from 2500kcals to 4000kcals over night. Expect to take on some bloat, this is part of the game, how much you take on it diet and oestrogen related.  You can control this better through cycling which I have spoke about, in my Nutrition part of the Personal Account Series along with the link to how I described best to grow lean without HGH.

So you carry on the above for several weeks (5-6) and then remove the T3 if you wish to take it out, if you prepare to keep it in that is your choice. You keep going and gradually take up your EQ dose to 900mg when then gains stop, If you chose Nand then go up to 600mg EW. Don?t be hasty, you?re not going to pile on lots of mass, it will be steady unless you?re getting fat after the initial water gain. I would expect around 10 weeks before any dose increase, more if your still gaining steadily and a further 8-10 weeks from the dose increase before you do anything else. Now from this point onwards its down for you to progress, you should have made some decent gains by this point. What I would suggest is playing with your Test doses more and increase them to push your gains and see how you respond, if you bloof easily then best using anabolic. Feel free to take out EQ, swap it for a Nand or visa versa and even play with Androl as long as you remain lean. Play around with this part of the stack and the test to keep the gains coming whilst keeping the Tren the same and then later down the line play with the Tren dosing and try other compounds until you find what works for you. Don?t forget to use Masteron in varying doses to hold off oestrogen related sides such as bloat and fat gain and remember SLOW SMALL ADJUSTMENTS at a time, nothing hasty and do not let yourself go above 10% BF, ideally stay under 9%.

Good luck fellas, hope this helps..


----------



## MikeJeff (Apr 22, 2020)

I know this article is old but would some of the veterans agree with this still?


----------

